# The AquaGarden - Grow fresh herbs out of your freshwater aquarium!



## junginit (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey everyone, I combined my aquarium with the art of aquaponics, and created a fresh-herb garden that feeds off the tank!

Thought I’d share it here. 

It’s made owning a tank much easier (because the plants auto-clean the water), and more functional since I get fresh herbs out of it. 

With the system I’ve built: 
The fish waste fertilizes the plants, and the plants clean the water in the tank. So it makes the whole system very sustainable and clean.

Instead having to clean the tank twice a month like before, I only have to clean it once a year thanks to this system! 

Here’s some pictures:









Pic 1
The mint I have growing in there has been taking of with this system. 










Pic 2
You can see the auto-siphon in the grow box. It automatically takes out excess clean water and puts it back into the tank. 










Pic 3
The grow box has an LED light strip to light the tank (instead of a fluorescent light). This saves energy, and you can also change the color of the light just by pushing a button!









Pic 4
If you like fresh herbs for cooking, then this is a cool solution that also LOOKS good! 

Benefits of using the grow box:
-Produces fresh herbs.
-Looks good. 
-The plants clean the water in your tank.
-Less cleaning thanks to the plants. Only had to clean the tank once a year. 
-Turns fish waste into fertilizer for the plants.

Drawbacks of using the grow box:
-Because of the extra evaporation from the plants, you need to just add a glass of water to the tank everyday. I just dump a tall glass of water in every morning. 


Anyhow, that’s the cool little grow box I made. The complete thing cost about $40 in material from Home Depot, and took about 5 hours to assemble fully. 
I’ve made a couple of these for my friends already, and they’re loving them! 

If by any chance you’re interested, I can build you one. I can do 10 gallon, 13 gallon, and 20 gallon tanks and ship it to you. 
Please PayPal $120 to [email protected] to buy. 

I’m happy to answer any questions or show you more about this grow box, just reply to the thread and I’ll answer them (and try to include pics for anyone wanting to build their own)! 

Sincerely,
Bryan


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the post! I have seen these before and thought it was pretty cool. Its almost a reverse refugium!! Ha. I like they DYI you did though!


----------



## junginit (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks! I have enjoyed it a lot! It is nice that it cleans itself. You should do make one for yours.


----------

